# MV Baltic Venture



## doxfordhistorybuff (Apr 5, 2019)

I am currently writing a family and business history of William Doxford & Sons and found a post about the Baltic Venture (1965) but can't now locate it. I was under the impression that it was a roro vessel, but having found a picture of it, it seems to be a general cargo vessel. Does anyone know which it was? I can't find a picture of its sister ship, Baltic Vanguard, that was definitely a roro vessel. I know it had a MAN engine, rather than a Doxford one. Does anyone know why this was so?


----------



## doxfordhistorybuff (Apr 5, 2019)

Sorry, I meant "she" rather than "it"! writing in a hurry, and not a sea going person.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Baltic Venture*

Cargo ship,not Ro Ro.grt 1550.built 1965 by W Doxford & Sons.Pallion.renamed 1980 MELVILLE VENTURE.1981 GULF VENTURE.1985 PROGRESS LIBERTY.scrapped at Valinokkam.fire damaged 1998.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BALTIC VENTURE 
1 passenger / Special cargo / vehicles with side doors. 
O.N. 306224. 1,581g. n. 2,999d. 85.13 x 14.15 x 
Post 1970: 1,844g. 903n. 3,391d. 97.90 x 14.15 x 5.50 metres.
Post 19 --: 1,766g. 990n. 3,391d.
7-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (520 x 740mm) by Maschinen Augsburg Nurnberg, (MAN), Nurnberg. 2,710 bhp 14 kts. 

8.6.1964: Keel laid by Wm. Doxford & Sons (Shipbuilders) Ltd., Pallion, Sunderland (Yard No. 866), for the United Baltic Corporation Ltd 
20.11.1964: Launched. 
27.1.1965: Completed. 
8.5.1970: Arrived on the Tyne to be lengthened by 41½ feet by Swan Hunter Ship Repairers Ltd. 
1980: Renamed MELVILLE VENTURE, and transferred to Canada registry. 
1981: Sold to Gulf Maritime Company Ltd., Cyprus, and renamed GULF VENTURE.
1985: Sold to Progress Shipping Company Ltd., (Maldives National Ship Management Ltd., managers), Maldives, and renamed PROGRESS LIBERTY. 
25.3.1998: Suffered engine room fire off Male, caused by escaping fuel striking a hot exhaust pipe. Towed to Male for inspection. 
5.4.1998: Drifted and stranded at Hululle Island. 
13.7.1998: Refloated and anchored off Male. 
1.11.1998: Taken to Valinokkam for demolition. 
3.1999: TNSS Steels Pvt Ltd., commenced work.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.shipspotting.com/ships/ship.php?imo=6501836

http://www.shipspotting.com/ships/ship.php?imo=6605101


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

doxfordhistorybuff said:


> I am currently writing a family and business history of William Doxford & Sons and found a post about the Baltic Venture (1965) but can't now locate it. I was under the impression that it was a roro vessel, but having found a picture of it, it seems to be a general cargo vessel. Does anyone know which it was? I can't find a picture of its sister ship, Baltic Vanguard, that was definitely a roro vessel. I know it had a MAN engine, rather than a Doxford one. Does anyone know why this was so?


I sailed on the Baltic Vanguard in 1966, present day RO RO ships to my knowledge are primarily Bow or Stern loaders with vehicles being driven on and off. the Baltic Vanguard had gun doors which were in her side which from certain decks cars not trucks would be driven on and off. the remainder from other tween decks would be craned off with the ships cranes not derricks. hope this clarifies any misunderstanding. I have a pic of her somewhere if it is that important and you cannot source it from elsewhere let me know. Regards (C)


----------



## P R Richardson (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you. The shape in the photograph didn't seem to be correct.


----------



## P R Richardson (Jul 16, 2018)

And thank you to BillH, I see that the side door entry for vehicles gave me the wrong impression. The first time I travelled to the Continent, with my father in the 1950s the car was winched on to the car ferry. I have a photograph of this!


----------



## Tim Chapman (Mar 7, 2021)

doxfordhistorybuff said:


> I am currently writing a family and business history of William Doxford & Sons and found a post about the Baltic Venture (1965) but can't now locate it. I was under the impression that it was a roro vessel, but having found a picture of it, it seems to be a general cargo vessel. Does anyone know which it was? I can't find a picture of its sister ship, Baltic Vanguard, that was definitely a roro vessel. I know it had a MAN engine, rather than a Doxford one. Does anyone know why this was so?


Baltic Venture carried paper and timber from Finland to UK ports. And general cargo in the other direction. (Mainly tractors, electrical goods and alcohol.) I was an AB on her in 1977-78. Main Finland ports were Helsinki, Hango, Rauma, Kotka, Hamina and Mantyluoto. Occasional call at Gdynia (Poland) UK ports included Hull, Erith, Deptford, Dundee and Grangemouth. Crew of up to 20. Favourite captain was De Lacy. Lovely guy...always ensured arrival in Helsinki at dusk to ensure a night ashore. Great ship.


----------



## Lfensome (15 d ago)

Tim Chapman said:


> Baltic Venture carried paper and timber from Finland to UK ports. And general cargo in the other direction. (Mainly tractors, electrical goods and alcohol.) I was an AB on her in 1977-78. Main Finland ports were Helsinki, Hango, Rauma, Kotka, Hamina and Mantyluoto. Occasional call at Gdynia (Poland) UK ports included Hull, Erith, Deptford, Dundee and Grangemouth. Crew of up to 20. Favourite captain was De Lacy. Lovely guy...always ensured arrival in Helsinki at dusk to ensure a night ashore. Great ship.


Hi, i hope you dont mind me messaging?

I was doing some research about the baltic venture as my dad, he was the radio officer around 1970s, I noticed you wrote that you were on that vessel too, I wondered if you remembered him? Peter Fensome. He loved Finland and this started our search.



Regards Amanda


----------

